# BaiJie 百捷 New Cube (Funs Puzzle)



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=100434
*Being bored in the Saturday morning, and found this new cube on MF8. As a cube lover, couldn't help to share with you. Hope this piece of translation would help. Translation might not as exact as original post on Mf8 forum. Guys, if you found something has been misinterpreted, please correct it
*

The latest Funs（方是） Puzzle BaiJie（百捷） 

*Name *came from an ancient poem 《边将》 during Tang Dynasty(唐朝) by 秦韬玉（Qing Tao Yu）. The original poem is “剑光如电马如风，百捷(Baijie)长轻是掌中” Couldn’t figure out the exact meaning of this poem, need to consult Funs designer though.
Guess: Wins all
After consulting from Funs Designer  "将军的剑如同闪电般迅猛，骑着马如风般迅急，百战百胜的战局早已轻松的被他把撑在手中"
The general (in war) riding on fast horse like wind with his sharp sword like thunder, *he has a belief in mind that he would win all wars.*
Hope this translation is not too bad. 


Baijie(百捷) is another design which cost a lot effort by Funs designers. Many of you might already impressed by Funs’ corner piece. They had an consumption when they designed Funs ShuangRen(霜刃)----If the corner piece design can be used on edge piece? Finally, this has been realized on this new cube (Baijie) which has also been applied to patent in China. 
The structure is called *Separated pathway structure of 3*3 Puzzle (三阶分轨道结构).
*



















*Introduction of Separated Pathway Structure*
Structures of previous 3*3 are sharing a pathway with corner lock feet and edge lock feet. Because of space limitation, corner\edge lock feet couldn’t play their functions.
1.	For people who knows structure quite well, ball lock feet is most ideal for corner lock feet which support the center piece perfectly and enjoys high stability. 
2.	Cylindrical edge lock feet are better than ball edge lock feet. In this case, the edge lock feet remain stable because no matter how the corner lock feet stretch, it wont reach to the edge lock feet.
3.	*In all, corner lock feet run on ball pathway, edge lock feet run on cylindrical pathway. Both separated.*

*Triple Anti-Pop Design*
Witden version Four also has the separated pathway conception which designed by HN, same designer of Shuangren corner piece.
The conception of Separated Pathway by Witden 4*4 is Baijie’s prototype. The distinguished differences
1.	Witden version Four has double lock feet on edge pieces 
2.	The inner pathway on Witden version Four isn’t full.
3.	The corner piece on the external pathway by Witden version Four doesn’t apply ball lock feet.
Witden version Four is very stable only by the center piece of inner pathway, let alone Baijie (百捷) using full edge pieces on the inner pathway with something like “wing” which has anti-pop function already.
With long lock feet, anti-pop function would be improved by many times.

Baijie(百捷) has* the least chance to pop* in 3*3 version. Not “one of”, it is “the”.






Have to say, this cube is not hyped because of its characteristic--Separated Pathway + Rotated Clip-On of Baijie edge pieces same with Shuangren’s corner pieces.
Impressive.

*Two versions for Baijie(百捷) : 55mm and 57mm
Release Time: After the Spring Festival in China (2014-2-10)*

*Feel free to share any thought about this cube in this thread.*


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks very interesting... hmm...


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 14, 2013)

This is an extremely interesting design concept. Curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Activaler (Dec 14, 2013)

is it betteR?than shuang ren


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

Activaler said:


> is it betteR?than shuang ren



Hmm, i think so, because it remained good points of shuangren and added new design, Separated pathway.


----------



## rj (Dec 14, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, this looks so cool! It resembles the Shuangren a lot, but the edge pieces have very large stock/anti-popping things. Oh and now I know what you were talking about  Oh, you should pick testers for this!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Wow, this looks so cool! It resembles the Shuangren a lot, but the edge pieces have very large stock/anti-popping things. Oh and now I know what you were talking about  Oh, you should pick testers for this!



Great to hear that you know what i was talking about


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, this looks very interesting! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## piyushp761 (Dec 14, 2013)

This looks pretty amazing! Curious to see how it will work out! :confused:


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh my god..... I just canceled my order from YJ.

I think this is going to be a good cube


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice. Glad to see there's a 57 mm option.


----------



## Royiky (Dec 14, 2013)

There are so many new 3x3s coming out that are almost the same thing and finally something new.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

Royiky said:


> There are so many new 3x3s coming out that are almost the same thing and finally something new.



This would be a breakthrough because of separated pathway.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope this "triple anti popping mechanism" will not cause massive lock ups.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I hope this "triple anti popping mechanism" will not cause massive lock ups.



I think separated pathway might avoid this circumstance.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok, I think I need one.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 14, 2013)

ShuangRen is my main and I've been looking forward to a new 3x3 from FangShi. Can't wait for this!


----------



## stoic (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks very promising.
ShuangRen is a terrific cube, but corner twists are a problem...looks like this should sort that out. 
I'll be getting one!


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> ShuangRen is my main and I've been looking forward to a new 3x3 from FangShi. Can't wait for this!


Same. Looks really interesting.


ellwd said:


> ShuangRen is a terrific cube, but corner twists are a problem...looks like this should sort that out.


I only ever get corner twists when scrambling, and idk why. The only time I've got one when solving in ~10,000 solves was a LL skip.


----------



## moluk34 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cant wait for it


----------



## 7nand (Dec 14, 2013)

I bet because of this mechanism it's going to be very had to remove an edge piece to lube the cube. The edge piece is covered by the corner piece making it unpopable and maybe irremovable. 
Just a thought..


----------



## Potterapple (Dec 14, 2013)

7nand said:


> I bet because of this mechanism it's going to be very had to remove an edge piece to lube the cube. The edge piece is covered by the corner piece making it unpopable and maybe irremovable.
> Just a thought..



Agreed. Maybe there is fix using the center. Not sure just a thought.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting design!!


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks awesome! I only hope that it hasn't got that ShuangRen sandy feeling. Looking forward to get it


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2013)

WOW I would not be surprised to see it being better or the same as the older Fangshi 3x3s.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 14, 2013)

Doesn't look like the mech would cause too much catching since everything is still anchored down unlike the plates on the C4. And those wing/torpedo/feet things are enormous. 
Interestingly enough I never suffered from corner twists on the ShuangRen. Then again I do have a pretty neat turning style.

But yeah, I like the big wing torpedoes, and the big feet on the corners, since on loose tensions on the SR what actually happens with pops is really that either the layers will disengage enough for an edge piece to twist out or a corner comes out and is followed by the rest of the cube in a huge explosion.

I really want this to be good. Since it looks awesome.

Looks like it will be fun to assemble . Wish it were coming out sooner. Can't wait till February.

EDIT: I just realized that when this cube comes out people like me won't be able to call the ShuangRen the "Fangshi" anymore.


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> Same. Looks really interesting.
> 
> I only ever get corner twists when scrambling, and idk why. The only time I've got one when solving in ~10,000 solves was a LL skip.



Now that's just straight Murphy's law..


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Now that's just straight Murphy's law..



The Murphy's law is "What goes wrong can go wrong."


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The Murphy's law is "What goes wrong can go wrong."



No..? That makes no sense. 

More like whatever can possibly wrong, will go wrong, at the worst possible time.


----------



## gokkar (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm a little confused by what this whole "separated pathway" thing is all about.

anyway, this looks like it'll hold together insanely well, even on loose tensions. I like this, because I've been noticing that on other cubes, I get a lot of lockups at angles that would usually be able to corner cut, simply because of the way the pieces pull apart due to tensions. If these pieces do as good of a job of staying in place as I think they will, this cube is gonna be amazing. I cannot wait to try this thing out!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh my god, as a ShuangRen lover (it's my main <3) I am so excited for this cube. Why do we have to wait until April next year???


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2013)

suushiemaniac said:


> Oh my god, as a ShuangRen lover (it's my main <3) I am so excited for this cube. Why do we have to wait until April next year???



I agree why do we have to wait? I am also a ShuangRen lover the V1 is my main.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I am also a ShuangRen lover the V1 is my main.



Yaay <3 for me it's V2 though because I really messed up the lubing of my V1

anyway, is there anyone in here with a WitLong (Type C Version IV) who could eventually figure out the "separated pathway" thingy? As far as I'm concerned it refers to the interlocking of the pieces...


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah it has to do with how it has like 3 levels of interlock between the pieces.
I feel like we're approaching a pagoda design.


----------



## elrog (Dec 14, 2013)

From studying the puzzle, I think this may be a slight improvement over other the ShuangRen, but I am still looking forward to the E-cube 3x3 v5. The versions are number from when the E-cube designer thought of the concept, not when they were designed. While I am really looking forward to the E-cube v5, I still see other concepts that could be applied to improve the cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 15, 2013)

Regarding the E-Cubes, yeah the designs are cool.
But the Type 8 is way overkill. I don't really know about the Type 5 since I can't tell what the corner pieces look like.
I wish the designer would post better CAD images. Of individual pieces and whatnot, from various angles.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Regarding the E-Cubes, yeah the designs are cool.
> But the Type 8 is way overkill. I don't really know about the Type 5 since I can't tell what the corner pieces look like.
> I wish the designer would post better CAD images. Of individual pieces and whatnot, from various angles.



look closely at this http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/download/file.php?id=39590&mode=view


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally.
Maybe this'll get people to start calling the Fangshi the ShuangRen


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks very good!


----------



## funs puzzle (Dec 17, 2013)

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../883ab03533fa828b5957d395ff1f4134970a5a50.jpg

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../6adb8cb1cb134954e66aa612544e9258d1094a50.jpg

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../c91b4034970a304e2055ee8cd3c8a786c9175c50.jpg


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 17, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../883ab03533fa828b5957d395ff1f4134970a5a50.jpg
> 
> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../6adb8cb1cb134954e66aa612544e9258d1094a50.jpg
> 
> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../c91b4034970a304e2055ee8cd3c8a786c9175c50.jpg



These pictures are not available.


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Dec 17, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Finally.
> Maybe this'll get people to start calling the Fangshi the ShuangRen



THIS.


----------



## rcfan (Dec 17, 2013)

nibble4bits said:


> Looks awesome! I only hope that it hasn't got that ShuangRen sandy feeling. Looking forward to get it



According to what I read from the designer, the surface will be all polished, and the flash on the center piece will be hidden. This is, I believe, a piece of art.


----------



## rj (Dec 17, 2013)

rcfan said:


> According to what I read from the designer, the surface will be all polished, and the flash on the center piece will be hidden. This is, I believe, a piece of art.



Nice. I need to learn chinese.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 18, 2013)

*New Pictures* will be updated later.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 18, 2013)

So the designer calls this the separated track design because the feet/bases of the edges run on different "tracks" than the corners, I see how it works but it's hard to explain, I think he's referring to how far in the tracks are, with the edges following a different sphere of movement. 
Complicated way of explaining it. 

Love how they're going to be using smoothed plastic and getting rid of flash. The textured pieces on the Fangshi were... weird, especially with lubing.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 18, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> So the designer calls this the separated track design because the feet/bases of the edges run on different "tracks" than the corners, I see how it works but it's hard to explain, I think he's referring to how far in the tracks are, with the edges following a different sphere of movement.
> Complicated way of explaining it.
> 
> Love how they're going to be using smoothed plastic and getting rid of flash. The textured pieces on the Fangshi were... weird, especially with lubing.


Yes, in conclusion, the edges and corners work on different tracks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Finally.
> Maybe this'll get people to start calling the Fangshi the ShuangRen



Yeah... like me. This looks interesting. I'm curious how it will turn out. I also like the way Fangshi names the cubes. ShuangRen was pretty cool, being named for a weapon (Frosted Blade). Now this is from an ancient poem. We really need a translation on the poem and the meaning of BaiJie...


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah... like me. This looks interesting. I'm curious how it will turn out. I also like the way Fangshi names the cubes. ShuangRen was pretty cool, being named for a weapon (Frosted Blade). Now this is from an ancient poem. We really need a translation on the poem and the meaning of BaiJie...



I will update it on first page. I've consulted Funs desinger.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 18, 2013)

Updated


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Finally.
> Maybe this'll get people to start calling the Fangshi the ShuangRen


I agree with you, but you did just call the ShuangRen 'the Fangshi'.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow the new pics are a bit crazy.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 22, 2013)

That's interesting. I wonder if you could use the edges without the torpedoes, held in by only the corners. That would be amusing.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 22, 2013)

I wonder what the corner cutting will be like.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not worried so much about the corner cutting or pops (duh) but more about the speed and feel of this thing.

So much contact. Probably crunchy?


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I'm not worried so much about the corner cutting...


I should have been more specific. Looking at the design with those massive internal centers almost touching at their corners, I wonder how this cube will cut corners at all. It doesn't look like it would tolerate much misalignment.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh I see, that's true. It does look like it might lock up a bit.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I wondered about that as well. But I trust the Fangshi guys enough for it to be great


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The Murphy's law is "What goes wrong can go wrong."


Best post 2013


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Best post 2013



We shall rename it Womack's Law.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

This ^^
Womack you are a genius.
It's funny because the law is obviously true.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> This ^^
> Womack you are a genius.
> It's funny because the law is obviously true.



I don't think so because doesn't "can" imply that it hasn't yet happened? Though I guess it could be like that for recurrences. You might say, "What goes wrong has gone wrong." But somehow that doesn't seem right either.

Sorry, sooo off topic.


----------



## elrog (Dec 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I should have been more specific. Looking at the design with those massive internal centers almost touching at their corners, I wonder how this cube will cut corners at all. It doesn't look like it would tolerate much misalignment.



Take a cube (preferably Dayan simply because I know for a fat that they work like this) and take out the UF pieces. Then do a regular corner cut by slightly misaligning the U layer and doing an R move. Upon close enough inspection, yu notice that what actually makes the cube cut corners is the base of the FR edge pressing up on the bottom of the base of the UR edge. So, this cube will still corner cut fine because the bases of the edges will touch and align the layer before the edges collide and make a lock up.

The real problem is that the bases of the edges look to big to be able to slide past eachother. I got this from looking at the pictures on the first post because the more recent ones don't show it.

"Baijie(百捷) has* the least chance to pop* in 3*3 version. Not “one of”, it is “the”."
^
I don't think this is a true statement. I know this cube won't ever pop, but I can't see the E-cube type ) ever popping either, though I think it has other problems.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2014)

@elrog: Maybe so. Certainly reverse corner cutting looks limited - imagine a turn in direction U' of a few degrees, then an R. The U center plate would block the R plate. I guess forward corner cutting would depend on how smoothly the layers would realign with upward pressure on the UR edge and it's hard to gauge that from the diagrams. 

Actually for me it's the smoothness of corner cutting that matters more than the amount, and in most modern cubes that seems to depend on two corners and an edge staying together and sliding as a unit. Look at how the bases of an edge and its adjacent corners form a smooth ellipsoid shape in a Zhanchi or Weilong. How this would work with the separated pathway structure I can't visualise at all. (I'm not saying that it's bad, just that I can't see how it works - it might work differently but better.)


----------



## RyanG (Jan 3, 2014)

Hopefully this separated pathway will work better than the Type C WitLong and WitYou that also use a design like this but ended up being catchy.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 3, 2014)

elrog said:


> "Baijie(百捷) has* the least chance to pop* in 3*3 version. Not “one of”, it is “the”."
> ^
> I don't think this is a true statement. I know this cube won't ever pop, but I can't see the E-cube type ) ever popping either, though I think it has other problems.



You forget the Rubik's Brand.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 5, 2014)

I use the type 0 as my main, and it cuts corners very smoothly. Type 9 would be my main, as it cuts corners at +45 and -35 degrees, but it has 12 edge screws that are hard to adjust, as well as the 6 center ones. I still can't get it to a tension that I like. The problem that I see with the BaiJie is that the corners may twist or pop.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I use the type 0 as my main, and it cuts corners very smoothly. Type 9 would be my main, as it cuts corners at +45 and -35 degrees, but it has 12 edge screws that are hard to adjust, as well as the 6 center ones. I still can't get it to a tension that I like. The problem that I see with the BaiJie is that the corners may twist or pop.



Do you have a video showing of your cubes?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I use the type 0 as my main, and it cuts corners very smoothly. Type 9 would be my main, as it cuts corners at +45 and -35 degrees, but it has 12 edge screws that are hard to adjust, as well as the 6 center ones. I still can't get it to a tension that I like. The problem that I see with the BaiJie is that the corners may twist or pop.



So you got your cubes prototyped? Nice. Vids?


----------



## elrog (Jan 5, 2014)

It would be easy to modify the design and make the centers have extensions that go over the corner bases to reduce corner pops. Also, having the corner bases very large would help reduce corner twists. I do think you should round the corners less (just as a precaution) and round parts the centers and edges that the corner base rides next to to make up for the corners bases being less round.

E Cuber (If you would rather me not shorten your name to this, just inform me) has not made any videos yet. He is still working on getting a good camera for it as far as I know. He has gotten some of his cubes printed on shapeways. He has also not shown the CAD drawings of some of his cube types.

Glad to see you on both forms now E Cube


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 5, 2014)

Bai Jie means something like Hundred Victory.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the Funs' round holes. Cubes like the HuangYing or Guhong has half round holes. It bugs me :/


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 5, 2014)

AFatTick said:


> I love the Funs' round holes. Cubes like the HuangYing or Guhong has half round holes. It bugs me :/



Round holes are prone to cornertwists..  I like ShuangRen, but hate the cornertwists.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 5, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Round holes are prone to cornertwists..  I like ShuangRen, but hate the cornertwists.



Indeed. The Sulong is very much like that as well; the corner twists are the worst thing about it. Other than that, it's a great cube.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have high hopes for this. 

I've hated every cube they've made so far


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I don't have high hopes for this.
> 
> I've hated every cube they've made so far



Being optimistic about this I see XD


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I don't have high hopes for this.
> 
> I've hated every cube they've made so far



So, you've hated the one cube they've made.....
(Yeah I know there are different versions and stuff but they're all 1 design)

Hey, I hated the Gans II but the Gans III isn't bad. I hated the Huanying but the Weilong, Sulong, and Chilong aren't bad.


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> So, you've hated the one cube they've made.....
> (Yeah I know there are different versions and stuff but they're all 1 design)
> 
> Hey, I hated the Gans II but the Gans III isn't bad. I hated the Huanying but the Weilong, Sulong, and Chilong aren't bad.



I liked all of the Moyu cubes. I'm hopeful that this will be good, but I'm even more hopeful that E-cubes will get mass produced.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going to see if this cube is any good before I choose my next cube. Weilong seems like an awesome cube.


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

AFatTick said:


> I'm going to see if this cube is any good before I choose my next cube. Weilong seems like an awesome cube.



It is.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 5, 2014)

Does the BaiJie have the holes on the edge piece shown in this image? 
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/download/file.php?id=39590&mode=view

Or just like the Shruangren?


----------



## elrog (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't have a ShuangRen, but I'd assume they are more like the ShuangRens. The cutouts in the edges in your link are meant to reduce the amount of plastic as shapeways charges you for how much volume of plastic whatever your buying takes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 6, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Do you have a video showing of your cubes?



Yes please, seconded, we have been asking on the other forum as well about your puzzles, please show a video


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 6, 2014)

Which E-Cubes would you like to see mass produced? I think type 0 and 5 are the most favorable, but they are both rather heavy compared to other speed cubes.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Square-1


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 7, 2014)

I meant which 3x3x3s?


----------



## rj (Jan 7, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I meant which 3x3x3s?



Type 8. And type 5.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I meant which 3x3x3s?



It's not just 3x3's that you can make money off; in fact in my opinion, there are too many 3x3's on the market. I think that focusing on other puzzles like the Square-1 could potentially bring in more money for you; especially as there isn't a particular market leader for that puzzle.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> Which E-Cubes would you like to see mass produced? I think type 0 and 5 are the most favorable, but they are both rather heavy compared to other speed cubes.


Is there a video yet? Are you selling Shapeways prototypes? The cubes look interesting but I've got no idea which would be best based on just a few pictures.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> It's not just 3x3's that you can make money off; in fact in my opinion, there are too many 3x3's on the market. I think that focusing on other puzzles like the Square-1 could potentially bring in more money for you; especially as there isn't a particular market leader for that puzzle.



I agree cause I think that the 3x3 is decent now and there's more types of 3x3s out there then any of the other WCA Puzzles. Also if the E7x7, E5x5, ESq-1 get's made it will attract more attention cause of the unique Mech and most of us want more verities of Big cubes and Sq-1.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't really tell, are the center caps going over the centers or into? Because on the shuan ren the caps go into and its a pain to tension it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> I can't really tell, are the center caps going over the centers or into? Because on the shuan ren the caps go into and its a pain to tension it.



Well in the pic its over. The Mini shuan ren have the caps into the center while the normal 57mm one has the cap over.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 10, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Well in the pic its over. The Mini shuan ren have the caps into the center while the normal 57mm one has the cap over.



I think he means the center caps, not the piece caps 
And to answer that I don't think we can tell since the pictures are all of the assembled pieces.

I'd also like to say, since CBC calls the Shuang Ren mech the "double torpedo" I guess this is the "triple-" or "quadruple-" torpedo.


----------



## XANAFIED (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm, looks like a good cube.  I'll have to buy one when it's released!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 16, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I use the type 0 as my main, and it cuts corners very smoothly. Type 9 would be my main, as it cuts corners at +45 and -35 degrees, but it has 12 edge screws that are hard to adjust, as well as the 6 center ones. I still can't get it to a tension that I like. The problem that I see with the BaiJie is that the corners may twist or pop.


Why haven't you made a video of any of your cubes? I think we all are dying to see a video. It seems a little bit suspicious to me but I guess you may not have a camera or something.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Why haven't you made a video of any of your cubes? I think we all are dying to see a video. It seems a little bit suspicious to me but I guess you may not have a camera or something.


Lol... The gauntlet is down... Your video or your credibility!


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 17, 2014)

I made a YouTube channel called E-Cube Twisty Puzzles, and I will post all 3x3x3 cubes first, starting with type 1.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I made a YouTube channel called E-Cube Twisty Puzzles, and I will post all 3x3x3 cubes first, starting with type 1.



YA!!!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well any news of this thing?


----------



## Ymir (Feb 2, 2014)

Is a "triple anti-pop" design useful? when will it get redundant, Giving no extra performance, just a marketing technique.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 4, 2014)

Promising


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hoping for a video of this soon, but who knows how the production is going. Hope they don't have as many delays as the ShuangRen did.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Feb 13, 2014)

It should be out now. Were can we buy it


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 14, 2014)

Any new news about when it will come out or if there's a demo video?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 14, 2014)

Not that I know of. Guess we'll have to wait for Fangshi to make another announcement. 
Although there might be something on the mf8 forums since that's where they posted it originally.


----------



## Nekonata (Feb 15, 2014)

又有新产品了。haha


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 20, 2014)

Any news on this cube yet?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Any news on this cube yet?



I'd be very interested to test this cube, as it sounds very interesting!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Any news on this cube yet?


Coincidentally I asked Zcube about it this morning. They said no news yet.


----------



## ALX (Feb 23, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that as well. But I trust the Fangshi guys enough for it to be great


Hmm... I don't know, remember what happened with the WitTwo v2? And the Day an Panshi? Both were letdowns, and neither improved on their previous cubes. As for the huge corner bases, probably trying to fix the corner twists. Either way, I'm putting this on preorder as soon as it gets announced.


----------



## ALX (Feb 23, 2014)

AFatTick said:


> Bai Jie means something like Hundred Victory.


I'm guessing you used Google translate. It actually translates to something like many triumphs, but you get the point.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2014)

ALX said:


> I'm guessing you used Google translate. It actually translates to something like many triumphs, but you get the point.



Well, that's what it literally translates to.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Feb 28, 2014)

That end of the edge pieces looks like a Bazooka gun. lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm starting to think that this cube is not going to come out. It's already a month late to the supposed release date. So far there has not been any convincing evidence notices directly from the Fangshi(Funs) designer about when it will come out.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm starting to think that this cube is not going to come out. It's already a month late to the supposed release date. So far there has not been any convincing evidence notices directly from the Fangshi(Funs) designer about when it will come out.



Patience my dear cuber.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Patience my dear cuber.



I am but i'm still waiting to get official confirmation on this cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bleh, remember how long the ShuangRen was delayed?
They've already got printed prototypes, don't know what they're doing. Maybe they gave up on it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Bleh, remember how long the ShuangRen was delayed?
> They've already got printed prototypes, don't know what they're doing. Maybe they gave up on it?



ya but they did inform us about the delay. But on this one they haven't even told us about the delay.


----------



## mrnephew (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe it has something to do with the Moyu Liying's release.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys, i have contacted the designer of Funs Puzzle a while ago, they were fixing the mold for massive produce this puzzle.

I personally very appreciate the attitude of their work. They keep fixing problems to cater most of cubers. Probably, it is easy for some of Chinese brands to produce their magic cubes because they have their own factory and some of magic cubes are very similar. Hopefully, there is breakthrough coming soon.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 14, 2014)

Hope the puzzle comes out soon as I want to see which is better, this or the weilong.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 30, 2014)

Hope this comes out soon.
Holding on to buying the Shuangren II to buy this cube. Seems promising and will be my first Fangshi cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hope this comes out soon.
> Holding on to buying the Shuangren II to buy this cube. Seems promising and will be my first Fangshi cube



You may have to wait for quite a while... Why not get a shuang ren, so that you have a cube to compare this to?


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 30, 2014)

How long does it take to fix a problem in the mold cause I have to any it's taking a pretty long time and I'm very impatient.


----------



## XANAFIED (Mar 30, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hope this comes out soon.
> Holding on to buying the Shuangren II to buy this cube. Seems promising and will be my first Fangshi cube



Buy the ShuangRen V2. It's easily the best cube I own.  Besides, you need something to compare it to, right?


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 30, 2014)

The ShuangRen looses its scratchy feel (which I love) after a couple of weeks. It also gets slower due to that. I still use it for one handed though. I use a weilong now.


----------



## tomzeng (Apr 11, 2014)

This cube was supposed to be released 2 months ago. Can't hold off buying the shuangren forever.


----------



## funkymonkey2956 (Apr 12, 2014)

No kidding. I bet when I finally decide to buy the Fangshi v2 is when the Baijie will actually come out. It's taking forever


----------



## Applecow (Apr 14, 2014)

Echo, any news from the producers?


----------



## holyco (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have any news but when I read the original post by fangshi on the Chinese forums it said they are trying to make the caps without certain pins in the mold and it sounded like quite a challenge so that's probably why the baijie is still unavailable.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 30, 2014)

whats that chineese thing written over there......


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> whats that chineese thing written over there......



Do you mean this 百捷? If so then that's the Chinese name for the cube.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Do you mean this 百捷? If so then that's the Chinese name for the cube.



uhh...... no 
i meant that paragraph in one of the pictures beside the cube

why did they make the caps to rest on top of the piece instead of recessing it into the corner/ edge picece even after the shuangren 54.6mm


----------



## Sky Cuber (May 1, 2014)

It resembles a shaungren too much , doesn't it?


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (May 1, 2014)

I am really excited to see how this cube is.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> It resembles a shaungren too much , doesn't it?


Yes it does, but i don't think that's a bad thing. The ShuangRen has a good design, so why would they completely change it vs enhance it?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 1, 2014)

GoateeKneesocks said:


> I am really excited to see how this cube is.



If it ever comes out.


----------



## tomzeng (May 5, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> If it ever comes out.



It'll probably come...just very delayed


----------



## Donger (May 13, 2014)

So, any updates on when this cube's gonna come out? I'm either going to buy this cube or the Moyu Aolong, but if the Baijie doesn't come out soon then I'll have to get the Aolong.


----------



## cubeaddicted (May 14, 2014)

Is it coming this year?


----------



## FJT97 (May 14, 2014)

Donger said:


> So, any updates on when this cube's gonna come out? I'm either going to buy this cube or the Moyu Aolong, but if the Baijie doesn't come out soon then I'll have to get the Aolong.


same for me :/


----------



## Donger (May 15, 2014)

*Fangshi Baijie*

Does anyone have any idea when the Baijie is going to come out? I know there have been some issues with the manufacturing process but has Fangshi come up with a rough release date at all?


----------



## RayLam (May 15, 2014)

期待这款魔方，希望早日量产~~
looking forward to the new cube,and hope that it could come out as early as possible~~


----------



## Future Cuber (May 15, 2014)

The cube's been delayed for like 2 1/2 months


----------



## Blurry (May 15, 2014)

Looking forward to it. Looks very similar to the ShuangRen. I wondering if it will still remain that 'dry' weird feeling.


----------



## ALX (May 24, 2014)

I hope it's out before US Nats, it'll probably become my main


----------



## ALX (May 24, 2014)

But then again, it has been over 3 months since it was due for release


----------



## Future Cuber (May 24, 2014)

ALX said:


> But then again, it has been over 3 months since it was due for release


 IKR ... If the dont release it soon people will go on to buy the aolong and baijie would'nt go that well


----------



## ALX (May 24, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> IKR ... If the dont release it soon people will go on to buy the aolong and baijie would'nt go that well


It's too late already. Feliks said the AoLong is his main, and now 75% of the cubing community is gonna get it just because of that.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 24, 2014)

ALX said:


> It's too late already. Feliks said the AoLong is his main, and now 75% of the cubing community is gonna get it just because of that.



ZOMG Felik's said that?! Brb buying an Aooealong or whatever you said


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 24, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> IKR ... If the dont release it soon people will go on to buy the aolong and baijie would'nt go that well


Unless they make it better than the AoLong, Plus anyone that wants the AoLong and BaiJie would probably just get both.


----------



## FailCuber (May 25, 2014)

Feliks even made a review of it. Aolong is taking over the market.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 25, 2014)

i almost dont even care if this cube never comes out. and ya the Aolong is pretty beast, broke my PB's with it.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 25, 2014)

It seems like this company is pulling a YJ 10x10 post.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 25, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> i almost dont even care if this cube never comes out. and ya the Aolong is pretty beast, broke my PB's with it.



There is a possibility that the baijie will turn faster and better than the aolong

What if the baijie turns out to be feliks new main 
even though moyu is his sponsor (i think)


----------



## CubeMugger (May 25, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> What if the baijie turns out to be feliks new main
> even though moyu is his sponsor (i think)



You're right Moyu is his sponsor. 

The Shuang Ren II is a great cube,I've got the White one. (Preffered Stock Colour) 
I've never had a case of locking or pops.The cube is really fast,although it has a scratchy noise which does go away with break-ins.

I hope the Baije surpasses both the Aolong and the Shuang Ren II


----------



## elrog (May 25, 2014)

It surprises me that speedcubers have no idea what they are even looking at when they see a new puzzle. As long as it looks crazy and unique its got to be good right? *NO

*I don't think this cube is ever going to be released because it is so obviously flawed. Take a look the picture on the left here:







Now imagine what it would look like in this view when you did an R turn (or an L, U, or D, turn). The base of the edge is obviously not going to be able to slide past the other edge bases because it is too big. The only way it is possible is if the bases are at different depths in the cube (this would ruin it) or if the base of each edge could spin. If they could spin, you would get a gearing effect and every edge base would have to spin with each turn of the cube. You also could not to M as a single move. Also, just imagine the friction involved in spinning all of those edge bases. Definitely not worth the pop resistance it gives.

I held out on posting this because I thought surely they wouldn't get the community hyped about this and it not even work. I was waiting to be surprised and see what they do to fix this, but I doubt they will.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 25, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure, but the bases of the edges seems pretty tiny to me


----------



## Future Cuber (May 25, 2014)

elrog said:


> It surprises me that speedcubers have no idea what they are even looking at when they see a new puzzle. As long as it looks crazy and unique its got to be good right? *NO
> 
> *I don't think this cube is ever going to be released because it is so obviously flawed. Take a look the picture on the left here:
> 
> ...




It has a SAPERATED PATHWAY STRUCTURE for turning


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 25, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> It has a SAPERATED PATHWAY STRUCTURE for turning


+1 It even emphasizes this in the very first post


----------



## Future Cuber (May 25, 2014)

CubeMugger said:


> You're right Moyu is his sponsor.
> 
> The Shuang Ren II is a great cube,I've got the White one. (Preffered Stock Colour)
> I've never had a case of locking or pops.The cube is really fast,although it has a scratchy noise which does go away with break-ins.
> ...



Soo.. u like fangshi...YAY me too

Lets hope for the best for baijie



TinaIsAwesome said:


> +1 It even emphasizes this in the very first post


IKR how could somebody miss that


----------



## MarcelP (May 25, 2014)

I would surely buy one to find out  For now I love my AoLong's a lot.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 26, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> It has a SAPERATED PATHWAY STRUCTURE for turning



I don't understand your reply. In the original post, it is not elaborated on what 'separated pathway structure' means. It may well be a weird result of literal translstion. Also, if you look at the image of the real prototype, the edge base is clearly too large, and will block the other layer. They also look like they're at the same 'height' as their neighboring edge bases.

EDIT: After reading the original post again, I realised that 'separated pathway structure' actually refers to the dual interlocking mechanism of the Shuang Ren. Nothing to do with the height of the edge bases.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't understand your reply. In the original post, it is not elaborated on what 'separated pathway structure' means. It may well be a weird result of literal translstion. Also, if you look at the image of the real prototype, the edge base is clearly too large, and will block the other layer. They also look like they're at the same 'height' as their neighboring edge bases.
> 
> EDIT: After reading the original post again, I realised that 'separated pathway structure' actually refers to the dual interlocking mechanism of the Shuang Ren. Nothing to do with the height of the edge bases.




Well actually ........
look at the center piece you will see that there are 2 path for the corner base and the edge respectively

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BKgAZ2Ar7w 

watch the full video or from 1:59 min


----------



## kubisto (May 26, 2014)

Do you really think a professional designer would overlook something so major? IMO wait until the puzzle comes out and then critique it.

edit: You can also see in the first post they've made a prototype of it. So obviously it can turn properly or they wouldn't be posting here.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 27, 2014)

I dont understand why would they design with the center caps on the centerpiece
rather than into the centerpiece like the 54.6 fangshi


----------



## LiuHP (May 27, 2014)

People on the Chinese forums are saying that this cube might be canceled due to bad performance or smthing.


----------



## suushiemaniac (May 27, 2014)

That would be a pity. The design looks revolutionary-ish and I love my ShuangRen, so I'm totally excited for more FangShi 3x3 cubes.
On the other hand I can understand the issues discussed in the few previous posts. Let's see what time brings for this one...


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 29, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> What if the baijie turns out to be feliks new main
> even though moyu is his sponsor (i think)



i dont think any of us use the Aolong just because Felix does. Its hands down an amazing cube.


----------



## RobertFontaine (May 29, 2014)

I would guess many use the Aolong because Felix does and he is worth a sponsorship. I'm curious how many cubes are actually sold. Given the price of shipping actual cost of manufacture must be insanely low for there to be a respectable profit margin on these pieces.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 30, 2014)

*Feliks, not Felix. That error makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 30, 2014)

i dont know why i miss spelled his name. but really, are we all so childish to only use one cube over another because someone uses it as their main and they are faster then us.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 30, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> are we all so childish to only use one cube over another because someone uses it as their main and they are faster then us.



Seriously, why would you use a cube that the best cuber in the world says is the best cube in the world? I mean it makes no sense to want the best. And then once you buy it and realize it is an amazing cube, why would you keep using it? People make me sick.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 31, 2014)

you guys are completly miss understanding what i was trying to say. someone on here was getting butt hurt that people were buying the aolong because he thought the only reason they were buying it was because feliks said it was good. stop being a bunch of children.


----------



## RobertFontaine (May 31, 2014)

Many people are buying solely because Phelicks said it was good.

At a certain point the cube you use isn't all that relevant. What TPS can you actually sustain with look ahead? The hardware isn't the limiting factor. Greater 
than 45 corner cutting is cool but outside of showing effort in design it doesn't do anything for your times.
Not saying it isn't the best cube ever made. It could be but other having a personal preference for how it feels, looks, smells it isn't likely to make anyone significantly faster than any other good speed cube.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> Many people are buying solely because Phelicks said it was good.
> 
> At a certain point the cube you use isn't all that relevant. What TPS can you actually sustain with look ahead? The hardware isn't the limiting factor. Greater
> than 45 corner cutting is cool but outside of showing effort in design it doesn't do anything for your times.
> Not saying it isn't the best cube ever made. It could be but other having a personal preference for how it feels, looks, smells it isn't likely to make anyone significantly faster than any other good speed cube.


You don't need lookahead during PLL, that is where you want high TPS. 


Also, it's Feliks, not Phelicks.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm around the same speed with my zhanchi and my weilong
but I'm minutely faster with my zhanchi
and this minute difference will become more significant as you are faster
so yeah, cube does matter 
while this does not mean Feliks' main will suit you
it does not mean it will not suit you either


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 1, 2014)

This thread is about baijie not aolong


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 4, 2014)

will you get butt hurt if we talk about the aolong?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> will you get butt hurt if we talk about the aolong?


They probably will, I love the new change in your signature compared to what it used to be BTW.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 4, 2014)

I preordered the AoLong before Feliks claimed it to be amazing. I think once you have been cubing for a little while, it really does not matter what anybody else says, if you like the feel of a cube, no opinion can change what you think. But I am also really excited for the Baijie. The ShuangRen wasn't for me, but maybe this one will be.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2014)

Why are we arguing?

Can't we just get AoLong?

That seems like a better idea. Cubes are cubes. But some cubes are better than others.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 4, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> They probably will, I love the new change in your signature compared to what it used to be BTW.




haha thanks, i knew i couldnt change it to Aolong being as i was such a huge fan of the weilong and it did get me to where i am now.


----------



## CubeMugger (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone know when the Baije will be out?


----------



## holyco (Jun 23, 2014)

CubeMugger said:


> Anyone know when the Baije will be out?


 nah
not a peep on the Chinese forums


----------



## 261B (Aug 18, 2014)

Any news from the Eastern front?

BTW, what forums are you guys using to get direct news from Fangshi?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 18, 2014)

261B said:


> Any news from the Eastern front?
> 
> BTW, what forums are you guys using to get direct news from Fangshi?



damn it, i thoguht there is good news from BaiJie and turns out ... -_-
anyway, i can't seem to find any fangshi forum but i think this is their official store
http://www.fangshicube.com/

and if you see the news here - http://www.fangshicube.com/index.php/blog
it says the release date for BaiJie is after the Spring Festival in China (2014-2-10) but still no news as well


----------



## holyco (Aug 21, 2014)

I check directly on the Chinese forum mf8 (I speak Chinese) where dayan n fangshi n everyone posts their stuff. fangshi hasn't posted anything in half a year now.


----------



## 261B (Aug 21, 2014)

Given the evidence posted above, is it safe to conclude that the development was a failure?

If this proves to be the case, I wonder where this leaves Fangshi in the cubing market- MoYu must be laughing all the way to the bank.

In all honesty, fangshi's concept, to a mere layman in structural design, seems unnecessary- A corner stem? on an edge? As far as I know, the Fangshi doesn't suffer from frequent pops- my V2 has popped once in it's 5-month lifetime, and the forum is not awash with people complaining.

Perhaps we should don our amateur psychologist hats, and wonder why this project was even concieved in the first place.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 21, 2014)

261B said:


> Given the evidence posted above, is it safe to conclude that the development was a failure?
> 
> If this proves to be the case, I wonder where this leaves Fangshi in the cubing market- MoYu must be laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> ...


Yes you can conclude that the development was a failure because its been delayed for like 1/2 a year


----------



## 261B (Aug 21, 2014)

Which is a very long time, especially in such a competitive business. Even if miraculously the cube is released, it will probably not have the impact it should have had because most people will have given up hope and opted for a weilong.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sad. I really liked the ShuangRen, and probably would have bought the Baijie. I still don't want to give up hope, but I do agree that it probably doesn't exist.


----------



## 261B (Sep 11, 2014)

I've given up. I'm getting an aolong v2.

Also: I'll laugh if anyone thought this post was actual news about the cube.


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2014)

261B said:


> Also: I'll laugh if anyone thought this post was actual news about the cube.


I did...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 11, 2014)

261B said:


> I've given up. I'm getting an aolong v2.
> 
> Also: I'll laugh if anyone thought this post was actual news about the cube.



Damn it, I forgot about the unboxing that I had to make because Funs sent me this puzzle.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 11, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Damn it, I forgot about the unboxing that I had to make because Funs sent me this puzzle.



Lier I know that you don't have this puzzle already.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 11, 2014)

261B said:


> I've given up. I'm getting an aolong v2.
> 
> Also: I'll laugh if anyone thought this post was actual news about the cube.



Ok.... You can laugh!!! I fell for it


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 11, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Damn it, I forgot about the unboxing that I had to make because Funs sent me this puzzle.


Is that a joke????
I guess it is ...Funs puzzle...


----------



## elrog (Sep 11, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> It has a SAPERATED PATHWAY STRUCTURE for turning



You obviously have no clue what your talking about. I know what the "separated pathway structure" is and it has nothing to do with what I'm talking about. All it has to do with is cylindrical and spherical (edit: they called this ball in the OP) cuts. Go to TP and learn something about design.







Look at this picture and tell me the edge doesn't have a large base. In my last post (page 16 with 10 posts/page), in the picture on the right, the edge looks small because the center covers the large base. Look at the edge in this next picture:






I repeat, the design won't work and the puzzle is not coming out.


----------



## Future Cuber (Sep 13, 2014)

elrog said:


> You obviously have no clue what your talking about. I know what the "separated pathway structure" is and it has nothing to do with what I'm talking about. All it has to do with is cylindrical and spherical (edit: they called this ball in the OP) cuts. Go to TP and learn something about design.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...I/AAAAAAAABs8/ud_3awNl6VY/w817-h623-no/aa.jpg
> 
> ...



I stand corrected!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 13, 2014)

I confirm, they sent me a test version and it turns as smoothly as heavy metal, pops less than a weasel, and catches just a tad less than a good football player.

Also, they decided to change to a revolutionary new material for the design, which is why it took them so long to come out with it, they had to figure out how to use injection molding on wood.

Yeah who are we kidding this thing is deader than a doorknob


----------



## elrog (Sep 13, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> I stand corrected!!!


Looking back at my post, I seemed to be rather harsh. Sorry about that.


----------



## 261B (Sep 15, 2014)

Huh. Page 22 seems to have vanished into the abyss. BOY OH BOY I WONDER WHY.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

261B said:


> Huh. Page 22 seems to have vanished into the abyss. BOY OH BOY I WONDER WHY.



Just mods doing their mod thing. The posts were getting kind of useless and silly anyway.

EDIT: 1337th post.


----------



## someguy (Oct 15, 2014)

like a giant torpedo built into the edge


----------



## Audiophile (Oct 16, 2014)

someguy said:


> like a giant torpedo built into the edge



why would you do this? Everytime someone revives this thread, my heart skips a beat.


----------



## Tom606060 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thats what happened to me.... before I opened this...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 16, 2014)

And me now.....(wonder who is next)


----------



## AndersB (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe this thread should be closed until someone has some new information?


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> why would you do this? Everytime someone revives this thread, my heart skips a beat.


That used to happen, but I've now stopped expecting any news


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe they should just delete this thread.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

Someone should ask Fangshi.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Someone should ask Fangshi.



Me - Hey Fangshi, What happened to your Baijie??? is it comming out anytime soon..??
Fangshi- Huh...Who is Baijie???

They probably have forgotten about it

EDIT: This is only a joke


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Me - Hey Fangshi, What happened to your Baijie??? is it comming out anytime soon..??
> Fangshi- Huh...Who is Baijie???
> 
> They probably have forgotten about it


Worth a shot.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Worth a shot.



No ,Wait...It was a joke ...I was sarcastic 
Sorry if my post has mislead you


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> No ,Wait...It was a joke ...I was sarcastic
> Sorry if my post has mislead you



Still worth a shot


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> No ,Wait...It was a joke ...I was sarcastic
> Sorry if my post has mislead you


What guysensei1 said 

Edit: I emailed them through their website.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Maybe they should just delete this thread.



Well, they can't exactly derail the hype train while there are still people on it! xD lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 8, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> Well, they can't exactly derail the hype train while there are still people on it! xD lol


Are we still doing this... -.-


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are we still doing this... -.-



lol you never know


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well the BaiJie failed, like several said it would, but have Funs Puzzle made any other new puzzles in the last year? I don't recall seeing anything since the ShiShuang.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think Funs Puzzle made any other cubes since the ShiShuang 2x2. Shame.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes, it appears that Fangshi has sunk about as far as Dayan


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Indeed. Although not quite as popular as Dayan, the Funs Puzzle Boat has officially capsized for now. lol


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like they're out of business!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Looks like they're out of business!!



They're not out of business as long as people keep buying fangshi cubes.


----------



## holyco (Jan 9, 2015)

Omg everyone a new 3x3 is about to come and Baijie will "land very soon".
New 3x3: Guangying (Shining) 
http://www.championscubestore.com/in...oducts_id=2418
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?m...ead&tid=103860
^mentioned here that Baijie is to come, as well as 4x4 and other puzzles


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2015)

holyco said:


> Omg everyone a new 3x3 is about to come and Baijie will "land very soon".
> New 3x3: Guangying (Shining)
> http://www.championscubestore.com/in...oducts_id=2418
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?m...ead&tid=103860
> ^mentioned here that Baijie is to come, as well as 4x4 and other puzzles



better link: It says sold out. but I think they mean 'Not in stock yet'  
http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=305


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 9, 2015)

Interested. There were many things I liked about the ShuangRen. I still haven't found my perfect cube.


----------



## MrMan (Jan 9, 2015)

The pieces from champion cube store seems to be exactly the same. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah they look identical to ShuangRen pieces, although it's not a great photo. Still, it's great to see FangShi coming up with some new cubes - perhaps Moyu will have some competition this year!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 9, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah they look identical to ShuangRen pieces, although it's not a great photo. Still, it's great to see FangShi coming up with some new cubes - perhaps Moyu will have some competition this year!



They do but slightly different.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> They do but slightly different.


Can you describe the differences you see?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 10, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Can you describe the differences you see?



On the FangShi Guangying compared to the FangShi ShuangRen the centers are slightly different and the Guangying looks like the corner stock is slightly longer plus some other small details.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> On the FangShi Guangying compared to the FangShi ShuangRen the centers are slightly different and the Guangying looks like the corner stock is slightly longer plus some other small details.


How can you see all of that in one small picture?

BTW What happened to your 'aolingdong'? lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 10, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> How can you see all of that in one small picture?
> 
> BTW What happened to your 'aolingdong'? lol



That was just a made up cube that will never be made.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, it looks like...a ShuangRen.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 10, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Wow, it looks like...a ShuangRen.



A slightly modified version like it could be the V3 Shuangren.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow. I really like the deep ridge and how the Funs designers have tried to make the cube as light as possible. Might get it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> A slightly modified version like it could be the V3 Shuangren.




I just ordered a Shuangren v2  my timing on buying cubes is so bad.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 10, 2015)

The cube looks great. I hope they fixed the locking issues from the V2. Now I have to debate over buying this or the Gans 356. 
They are also releasing 4x4? I will hold on buying the mini Aosu then.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow. If there is testing, I would really like to be one, and post a review on my blog (below)

hint hint.


----------



## holyco (Jan 10, 2015)

I compared the pics of the two, guangying has bigger "wings" and a thinner corner stock, but the same track radius.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 10, 2015)

This looks really interesting. I am excited to see how it feels. I still love new 3x3s.


----------



## holyco (Jan 10, 2015)

the announcement said it had better stability, smoothness, ease of corner cutting and less corner twists


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 10, 2015)

holyco said:


> the announcement said it had better stability, smoothness, ease of corner cutting and less corner twists


If it locks up less. Then totally buying it.


----------



## holyco (Jan 10, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> If it locks up less. Then totally buying it.



IMHO doesn't really look like they have done much on places where the pieces catch, though I suspect it may sacrifice stability...

"it looks similar to a shaungren, but we did change it quite a bit....""...shuangren fans can treat this as a gloss version of the shuangren."[email protected]@

back on baijie, the announcement says that they are still dealing with the mold, and it will take a short while.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdveTdW5m7k


People need to stop making new cubes that I want, because I can't buy any of them... That looks like such a good cube.


----------



## holyco (Jan 11, 2015)

jesus Christ dem lockups


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2015)

holyco said:


> jesus Christ dem lockups



What lockups?


----------



## holyco (Jan 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What lockups?



nevermind, saw it wrong


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 11, 2015)

That is a beautiful cube. Very fast and improvement from Shuangren. Totally buying this. Anybody know when this will be released?


----------



## holyco (Jan 11, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> That is a beautiful cube. Very fast and improvement from Shuangren. Totally buying this. Anybody know when this will be released?



gonna take a while, the contest for early testing ends tomorrow on the Chinese forums


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What lockups?



Those lockups. From that video it looks awful, but it probably just needed to be tensioned.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Those lockups. From that video it looks awful, but it probably just needed to be tensioned.



Oh those. I swear the first time I watched this I didnt see them.


----------



## funkymonkey2956 (Jan 21, 2015)

So is the Baijie supposed to come out after the Guangying?


----------



## holyco (Jan 21, 2015)

funkymonkey2956 said:


> So is the Baijie supposed to come out after the Guangying?



yep. didn't say how long after though


----------



## holyco (Mar 25, 2016)

reporting in in 2016, still no baijie...


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 25, 2016)

holyco said:


> reporting in in 2016, still no baijie...



I'd imagine this may have eventually formed into the GuangYing or the JieYun, which seems likely given the similar names. Plus if this design was released today it probably wouldn't stack up. We've come a long way since 2013.


----------

